# Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library (update)



## Cinesamples (Feb 16, 2010)

[align=center]* INTRODUCING CINESAMPLES VOXOS*[/align]

[align=center]




[/align]

Epic choir library built exclusively for the Kontakt engine. Featuring multiple mic positions, phrase building engine, true legato, fx and more. 

*Coming Summer 2010.*
Stay tuned at http://www.cinesamples.com for more information.

*To see more information please go here:*
http://www.cinesamples.com/blog/


----------



## midphase (Feb 16, 2010)

Glad to see someone's using their brains! We've been lacking something like this for way too long.

If you guys do it right, it will be a hot seller!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

Wow...if this is what I think it'll blow both EW and VSL choirs out of the water. (though VSL is a unique idea)

Please just don't overload us with trailer demos. I'd like to hear some real connected phrases.

The price is what I"m really curious about.


----------



## StrangeCat (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

You can never have enough vocal libs!


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

Good thinking guys! It's a hot sound to have at the moment. Funny I've been holding off the eastwest choirs stuff for reasons I won't go into, but this sounds promising assuming it's packaged like your other works.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 16, 2010)

Looking forward to this! I'm desperate for a good choir library.


----------



## sevaels (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

Please god after trying this let me say - 'Finally....'

:D


----------



## Lex (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

choirs,choirs,choirs!!!!


----------



## bluejay (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm, multiple mic positions? I notice all Cinesamples stuff seems to be done with at least two Mikes. 

Love it dudes ... stop taking my money!! Isn't creating a must-buy library a form of robbery?


----------



## Blackster (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

This is fantastic news !!! Looking really forward to listening to Voxos !! o-[][]-o


----------



## IvanP (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

Yes!

now...teaser!!!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

Monumental!! 

...if you get this right its gonna be BIG me thinks


----------



## dogforester (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

:( I was hoping it would be a nose harp library, suppose a choir lib will do.

Congratulations Cinesamples looking forward to it.


----------



## zareone (Feb 17, 2010)

bluejay @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> I notice all Cinesamples stuff seems to be done with at least two Mikes.



LOL!! 

Go for it M&M!!


----------



## Polarity (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

WOW!  
Hope it will be less complicated (or better with results, at least) than EW Symphonic Choirs.
..regarding the phrase building engine, I mean


----------



## zareone (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



CineSamples @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> phrase building engine



Is this something like EWQLSO WordBuilder, or you have recorded some words and can combine them to form phrases as in BelaD Media Choir?

Greetings!


----------



## Audun Jemtland (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



IvanP @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> Yes!
> 
> now...teaser!!!


This IS the teaser. Teeease!


----------



## Ed (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool :D

I am just hoping it will have easier phrase building than East West and sound better for epic stuff, if it does soft stuff as well that will be supa sexy! I hope the legato works well 

I still wait for a children's choir like Horner used in Apollo 13. That I think will be very difficult since its such a gorgeous sound for static samples to pull off  Still, no one has really tried that yet! (BelaD doesn't count with their choir recorded in a box library)


----------



## dannthr (Feb 17, 2010)

OOOoooooooohhhhhhhhhhh, ssssshhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttsssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

Actually a smaller chamber choir sound would be awesome.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 17, 2010)

I want the sound of a smaller chamber choir




ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Talk about some real AAAAH choirs!


----------



## The_Dark_Knight (Feb 17, 2010)

dannthr @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> I want the sound of a smaller chamber
> 
> ON FIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Talk about some real AAAAH choirs!



Don't give Diego any crazy ideas! 0oD


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard (Feb 17, 2010)

dannthr @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> I want the sound of a smaller chamber choir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose if Eric can do it to a piano then....oh wait.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

But are the SATB`s recorded seperatly? 
Im guessing not...so there`s room for VSl and EW still i guess..also i noticed Bela-D is doing some choirs too. 

Agree with Ed (what???)...make sure it does atleast one thing GREAT!


----------



## midphase (Feb 18, 2010)

"That I think will be very difficult since its such a gorgeous sound for static samples to pull off "


Temper temper.


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 18, 2010)

Ed @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> I still wait for a children's choir like Horner used in Apollo 13.


You mean "Testament", but that's understandable. :wink: 

Seriously, agree with all. Especially the small ensemble/chamber, and ease of use. I love EWQL as a company (I own six of their PLAY libs), but to use SC is such a PITA, with indications that the upgrade to PLAY indication won't be free...one of the more disappointing, least used tools I have. 

If the guys at Cinesamples can make this half as good as I'm thinking...


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 18, 2010)

Ed @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> I still wait for a children's choir like Horner used in Apollo 13.


You mean "Testament", but that's understandable. :wink: 

Seriously, agree with all. Especially the small ensemble/chamber, and ease of use. I love EWQL as a company (I own six of their PLAY libs), but to use SC is such a PITA, with indications that the upgrade to PLAY indication won't be free...one of the more disappointing, least used tools I have. 

If the guys at Cinesamples can make this half as good as I'm thinking...


----------



## Ed (Feb 18, 2010)

midphase @ Thu Feb 18 said:


> "That I think will be very difficult since its such a gorgeous sound for static samples to pull off "
> 
> 
> Temper temper.



Careful Midphase, wouldn't want to show your lack of comprehension again.


----------



## uselessmind (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



zareone @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> CineSamples @ Wed Feb 17 said:
> 
> 
> > phrase building engine
> ...



Since they call it phrase building engine i am quite sure it will be just that.
Surely if they had word building they would make a big deal of it.


----------



## mikebarry (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

LOL at some of the discussion here.

Well we of course will release more details as we go along but I will just say this. We are working hand in hand with some leading LA epic trailer composers and have examined a bunch of private libraries and put lots of thought into this. We have also examined existing commercial libraries very closely. We kind of took a new approach to the whole process - it is very cool and thorough and friendly.


----------



## dannthr (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



mikebarry @ Fri Feb 19 said:


> it is very cool and thorough and friendly.


Good, I hate SURLY libraries!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



mikebarry @ Fri Feb 19 said:


> and friendly.



You've just sold it to the masses!


----------



## fido94 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

I'm craving Voxos today 8) 
oh boy, I can't wait!


----------



## andreagiuseppe (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

It would be nice to have some ethnic choirs too.


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Mar 8, 2010)

Great project Mike! Please make your dreams and our dreams come true! 

Success with the development!


----------



## Ed (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



andreagiuseppe @ Mon Mar 08 said:


> It would be nice to have some ethnic choirs too.



Difficult :D


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 8, 2010)

The day someone makes a useable Bulgarian choir library is the day they can write any numbers they want in my chequebook.


----------



## TuwaSni (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

You got my interest - can't wait to hear Voxos and get more info on it.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 8, 2010)

If we weren't so far apart, I could hug you, Troels. 

Note to self: stars suck, wish upon a Tonehammer.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Mar 9, 2010)

Quite right — VOXOS! 

I think I'm most eager to see and hear how all the upcoming choirs tackle/avoid the concept of words...is there a new, more workable wordbuilder coming? Phrases? Tons of syllables? I think I wouldn't be upset with either of the methods so long as it was useable.


----------



## synthetic (Mar 9, 2010)

I want Voxos today, seriously I wish I could download it for what I'm writing now.


----------



## Markus S (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

That is fantastic news, there is no such product on the market! Easy to use word building feature, epic, strong sound, kontakt format library, memory friendly - if you get this right you will have a unique product and best seller IMHO!


----------



## MacQ (Mar 11, 2010)

I did some test recently where I recorded a whole bunch of syllables, alphabetically, and all of the long vowel sounds. This actually worked pretty well. I could assemble a pretty authentic-sounding latin phrase without the creepy talking computer problem you can get with something like Symphonic Choirs, where the consonants are sampled individually and paired up with vowels (I think). The problem I had (and I can't see my way around this one) is diphthongs. That smooth transition between vowel sounds is not an easy thing to do with samples.

I considered a tool whereby I could dynamically load a program based on the syllables that I needed. Sort of a click click click, load ... and a keyswitch program for Kontakt could be created. This I think would offer a lot of flexibility ... but you'd have to be set on what lyrics you were using prior to actually programming the melodies.

As just a point of wild conjecture ... why aren't we closer to synthesizing the voice yet? Surely there are vocal tract models that have been developed (or are being developed) similar in scope to something like electronic-component modelling? We the people are pretty good judges of what a voice should sound like ... so I don't know what's taking so long. Maybe I should fire off a starter pistol in my throat cavity and get some IR's? :-P

~Stu


----------



## MacQ (Mar 11, 2010)

Now we're cookin'!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR41CRbIjV4


----------



## Ed (Mar 11, 2010)

MacQ @ Thu Mar 11 said:


> Now we're cookin'!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR41CRbIjV4



lol


----------



## Olias (Mar 24, 2010)

MacQ @ Thu Mar 11 said:


> Now we're cookin'!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wR41CRbIjV4



Now with "wordbuilder"! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVYYnJ_9258


----------



## José Herring (Mar 24, 2010)

Olias @ Wed Mar 24 said:


> MacQ @ Thu Mar 11 said:
> 
> 
> > Now we're cookin'!!
> ...



LOL! But I had to stop when they went into the Bach's fugue in Gmin. One of my favorite pieces of music. I couldn't bare to listen any more.


----------



## Cinesamples (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*

*Some Voxos Facts:*

http://www.cinesamples.com/blog/


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



CineSamples @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> *Some Voxos Facts:*
> 
> http://www.cinesamples.com/blog/



"*Coming Summer MMX*"

You mean Pentium MMX? :lol:


----------



## requiem_aeternam7 (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 24 said:


> CineSamples @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > *Some Voxos Facts:*
> ...



MMX is roman numerals for 2010 M=1000 + M=1000 + X=10 = 2010


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



requiem_aeternam7 @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > CineSamples @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> ...



No - really???


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 24 said:


> requiem_aeternam7 @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 24 said:
> ...



MMX is the roman numerals for 2010 M=1000 and X=10, so 2 M's is 2000+ as already stated^_-


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



StrangeCat @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > requiem_aeternam7 @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> ...



Lol... some people just don't get irony :D


----------



## StrangeCat (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



Christian Marcussen @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> StrangeCat @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > RiffWraith @ Wed Mar 24 said:
> ...



It's to early !!!!


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 25, 2010)

*Re: Introducing Cinesamples "Voxos" Epic Choir Library*



StrangeCat @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > StrangeCat @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> ...



No - too late!  

Irony? Maybe. Comedy, yes. That's why the :lol: smiley after my Pentium comment.

Cheers.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 25, 2010)

> Irony? Maybe. Comedy, yes. That's why the smiley after my Pentium comment.



I took the first comment as comedy and the "no really?" as irony... would that not be the correct term?


----------



## RiffWraith (Mar 25, 2010)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> > Irony? Maybe. Comedy, yes. That's why the smiley after my Pentium comment.
> 
> 
> 
> I took the first comment as comedy and the "no really?" as irony... would that not be the correct term?



Well, it was more like sarcasm, but you are close.  

Cheers.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 1, 2010)

Sooo ...after that "other" choir lib failed to live up to expectations im really hoping this will be the one that gets it right....

So...could you guys like...give us some more info on this ..., personally i`d like to know what price range it will be in (rough estimate?), if you could give a few pointers to how many pieces of silver and bits of my soul i have to sell to get this ...or worse...how much work (yuck!) i have to take on to grab this puppy? 

Anyway...some more info guys, C`mon ...u know you want to !!!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 1, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat May 01 said:


> Sooo ...after that "other" choir lib failed to live up to expectations...



Which one? :? 

And sorry - I accidentaly hit "report" on the right...oops! :oops:


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 1, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Thu Mar 25 said:


> Christian Marcussen @ Thu Mar 25 said:
> 
> 
> > > Irony? Maybe. Comedy, yes. That's why the smiley after my Pentium comment.
> ...



Well - it does not fit the definition of sarcasm


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 1, 2010)

RiffWraith @ Sat May 01 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Sat May 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo ...after that "other" choir lib failed to live up to expectations...
> ...



"Accidentaly" my ass...., this means waaaaaar!!!!


----------



## Cinesamples (May 1, 2010)

Can't say anything on price just yet. Definitely want to get the audio demos out there first.

A note on legato transitions:
Most libraries that have legato transitions have been recorded in a dry room, which is definitely good for instrumental samples, especially strings, since you really want that ambient flexibility. Now, it's our opinion that epic choirs (like VOXOS), on the other hand, NEED that ambience in the sample. A Choir in a dry room (at least in my composing experience) is not something many of us use. That's why the VOXOS transitions have been recorded in a gorgeous ambient church with multiple mic positions. So the cool result is that the tail from the transition carries over slightly into the next note before it crossfades into the sustain. This has some extremely realistic results that we don't believe can be duplicated by convolution reverb on a dry sample.

So, we think this is one of the key things that will make this library stand out from the pack. Aside from the extensive 30+ latin syllables/phrases with multiple RR.

Thoughts?

We'll get you those audio demos soon enough. Our status is thus: The samples have been completely mixed, and we're still chopping away, each and every sample, by hand, one by one.... Once this is complete (within two weeks is the goal), we'll do all the Kontakt scripting (one month-ish). Then onto testing and demo writing, screencasts, all that fun stuff!

Still on track for the late Summer release. Kontakt Player included.

MP


----------



## RiffWraith (May 1, 2010)

CineSamples @ Sun May 02 said:


> Thoughts?



Yeah - you should throw something out there for everone to hear - even if it's just one note. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hal (May 2, 2010)

bluejay @ Wed Feb 17 said:


> Hmm, multiple mic positions? I notice all Cinesamples stuff seems to be done with at least two Mikes.



Haha :lol:


----------



## Lex (May 2, 2010)

CineSamples @ Sun May 02 said:


> ....extensive 30+ latin syllables/phrases with multiple RR.
> 
> Thoughts?




drool....................


aLex


----------



## fido94 (May 18, 2010)

guys .. as we all prepare for TH Requiem, Voxox should not be forgotten. 
cinesamples updated their webpage with a picture of the recording hall. looks gorgeous. Hopefully there will be more soon.

http://www.cinesamples.com/products/voxos/


----------



## StrangeCat (May 18, 2010)

fido94 @ Tue May 18 said:


> guys .. as we all prepare for TH Requiem, Voxox should not be forgotten.
> cinesamples updated their webpage with a picture of the recording hall. looks gorgeous. Hopefully there will be more soon.
> 
> http://www.cinesamples.com/products/voxos/



It will probably be outstanding like everything else they do which means it looks like I'll have to fork out more money for another Choir Lib!!! o-[][]-o


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 19, 2010)

I'm surprised there hasn't been more info considering the presale on Requiem, or even an early demo. It seems like there would be plenty of people likely to get one or the other who will end up going with Requiem since it's the known quantity at this point.


----------



## R.Cato (May 19, 2010)

Mike Connelly @ Wed May 19 said:


> I'm surprised there hasn't been more info considering the presale on Requiem, or even an early demo. It seems like there would be plenty of people likely to get one or the other who will end up going with Requiem since it's the known quantity at this point.



+1

This might happen. I think it's best to wait for demos of both products and then to choose your favourite or buy both of them. At least I do it that way.


----------



## Cinesamples (May 19, 2010)

Most likely we will be releasing our first introduction video within 24 hours. We have some really exciting features to announce soon - but we are taking our time and not rushing.

Stay tuned.


----------



## R.Cato (May 19, 2010)

Great news M and M :D


----------



## IvanP (May 20, 2010)

Hmmm....I'm waiting here! :lol:


----------



## hazza (May 20, 2010)

Was just about to hit the button on Requiem but will hold off if these demos are coming soon.


----------



## sadatayy (May 20, 2010)

hazza @ Thu May 20 said:


> Was just about to hit the button on Requiem but will hold off if these demos are coming soon.



same here. tonehammer might have lost themselves some customers because i was ready to go and pull the trigger just wanted one final batch of confirmation demos. but now it's delayed almost 2 weeks i will be eagerly awaiting voxos demos and will jump ship if they are more impressive.

-Tarik


----------



## MidiWalk (May 20, 2010)

sadatayy @ Thu May 20 said:


> hazza @ Thu May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Was just about to hit the button on Requiem but will hold off if these demos are coming soon.
> ...



Troll >8o


----------



## sadatayy (May 21, 2010)

MidiWalk @ Thu May 20 said:


> sadatayy @ Thu May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > hazza @ Thu May 20 said:
> ...



hmm you have only 3 post and 2 of them are talking about trolls thats interesting

-Tarik


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 21, 2010)

It seems pretty silly to be threatening to not buy a library because it's shipping ten days later than originally announced...especially when it's still shipping less than a month after it was even made public!

And don't forget that the same guys just released a big piano library as well.

These guys are shockingly fast at getting their stuff released, I can't think of anyone else who is that prolific.


----------



## Lpp (May 21, 2010)

sadatayy @ Fri May 21 said:


> MidiWalk @ Thu May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > sadatayy @ Thu May 20 said:
> ...




Hmm... I think he meant Troels


----------



## Lpp (May 21, 2010)

sadatayy @ Fri May 21 said:


> MidiWalk @ Thu May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > sadatayy @ Thu May 20 said:
> ...




Hmm... I think he meant Troels


----------



## Ed (May 21, 2010)

Lpp @ Fri May 21 said:


> Hmm... I think he meant Troels



heh. Im not the only one to think that then


----------

